# The Doolittle Self-Sealer, info?



## RIBottleguy (May 3, 2010)

I recently bought this bottle for a pretty low price.  I saw a mint example go for $130ish on an online auction site.  Not bad for a ABM aqua fruit jar!  I'm guessing the pint size is the rarest, but I don't have the lid.  If someone has Red Book info and/or a lid they would consider selling, let me know!  Enjoy the pics.


----------



## junkyard jack (May 3, 2010)

Does your jar have any embossing on the base? If it does it should say "GJCo." The base embossed jar is RB10 # 813. Aqua quart $125-150, Small-Mouth aqua pint $300 & up. The lid/wire for this jar constitutes 50% of the jar's value.

 No base embossing would be RB10 # 813-1. Only listed in aqua quart size $80-100. Again, the lid/wire clips account for 50% of this jar's value.


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bill.  It is RB10 #813-1.  I thought it might be a quart, but I found an auction site that was selling a quart and a pint.  It definitely looks like the pint.  What do you think?

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=820 (quart)

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=165 (pint)


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 3, 2010)

Rather than trying to tell from pictures, why don't you see if it holds 2 cups of water, or 4 cups of water?


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 3, 2010)

There's an assured way to figure it out!  It is indeed a pint.  The glass is very thick, so a thinner jar (say Ball Perfect Mason) isn't a whole lot bigger, and holds twice as much.


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 4, 2010)

Ah, now I feel like a fool.  A simple eyeballing of how many cups if could fit doesn't work well.  It holds 4 cups, so it must be a wide-mouth quart jar.  The one in the auction was a small-mouth jar.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 24, 2011)

This jar is for sale on ebay for those interested.  See my post in Buy/Sell/Swap


----------

